# Grease for my ASV



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

What's the best grease I should be using on my machine? Where can I find it online the cheapest? Is it worth buying by the drum?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

we just use red head grease in the tubes....buy it by the case from the auto parts. the drums a good idea,,,but. if your machines onsite you cant take the drum with you. just get some guns, and tubes and you'll be fine.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool, I just ordered two cases of the red grease. $120 for 20 tubes. I've been having a hard time greasing the ASV's because of old grease and the fact that my grip is weak, I can't push it through. I just picked up the new Lincoln power greaser with the 18v lithium ion battery. I used it today doin the machines and it made it so easy. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No prob. What asv is it?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the RC 50 and an SR 80.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

oh ok,,,new machines,,nice we have older ones,,,and a semi newer rc100


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

That seems really expensive for grease. We run wolfs head red and and its only about $35 or so a box. I believe there is about 20 tubes per box.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

peteo1;1446245 said:


> That seems really expensive for grease. We run wolfs head red and and its only about $35 or so a box. I believe there is about 20 tubes per box.


I will definitely look into that. That is a lot cheaper.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheap and best rarely go together. I use Movil 1 synthetic grease for my cars and around the shop. Of course I only use a tube or two per year.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We spend a lot on grease. We grease our equipment before every use. It's a heck of a lot easier to grease a machine than it us to replace pins and bushings.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

peteo1;1446405 said:


> We spend a lot on grease. We grease our equipment before every use. It's a heck of a lot easier to grease a machine than it us to replace pins and bushings.


I agree. I plan on doing the same


----------

